# My Orient Star WZ0011DS "Clubman" chronograph



## azcruz (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally got my Clubman chrono last month, after I pestered the local Orient AD to bring one in.

Here are the photos.

I'm pleasantly surprised to know that the dial offers multiple personality, as it changes from chocolate brown to black, depending on the light and angle.


















The strap is weighty and has solid feel. It is very, very similar to the strap of the Seiko Spring Drive I've handled before. It is not surprising though. It features a single-fold clasp that is signed.


























The crown is also signed, and the pushers are rectagular type, that gives it a bit of class.


















Here are photos of the movement, showing the hairspring, rotor, and column wheel close up.


































And finally, wrist shot.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Really nice. Super photos too. I just picked up the WZ0031DS a couple of weeks ago so I know how pleased you would be with your watch. Certainly no disappointment and a big congratulations.

The WZ0031DS came on a croc strap as pictured in the first photo but I also tried it on a mesh and a Maratac. It stayed on the Maratac although I am getting a custom strap made for it.


----------



## drmosh (May 22, 2011)

Those are nice, a bit pricey, but I really like the old clubmans... too bad they are so hard to find.


----------



## azcruz (Apr 6, 2011)

@kew, congratulations to us then! Interesting on mesh... I have a mesh too, perhaps I'll have to see how it matches with mine.

@drmosh, pricey yes, I bought mine without thinking of re-sale.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Wow.. congratulation for you two, azcruz and kew...

i ve been wanting to see one of those two in person.. but hasnt got any chance... 

superb watch


----------



## RCDAVE (Jun 11, 2010)

That's one of the best looking watches I've ever seen! Congrats to both of you. I've wanted a Speedmaster for a long time now, but the Clubman looks a lot better IMO. No disrespect to Speedy owners though.

kew, do you know how this Star compares to the Speedmaster? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## hisashi (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice!!!! Btw, how much did u paid for it?


----------



## babangida (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello!

Within 5 months I am the owner of these fine watches. The choice was between Clubman and Speedmaster, Clubman won, because even have time to buy Speedmaster

A few pics of my Clubman:


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

RCDAVE said:


> That's one of the best looking watches I've ever seen! Congrats to both of you. I've wanted a Speedmaster for a long time now, but the Clubman looks a lot better IMO. No disrespect to Speedy owners though.
> 
> kew, do you know how this Star compares to the Speedmaster? Just out of curiosity.


Sorry, can't help with a comparison for that one but I love the Clubman!


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

babangida said:


> Hello!
> 
> Within 5 months I am the owner of these fine watches. The choice was between Clubman and Speedmaster, Clubman won, because even have time to buy Speedmaster
> 
> A few pics of my Clubman:


Hey, these are getting common. Congratulations on that one too. Great photos!


----------



## babangida (Jul 18, 2011)

kew said:


> Hey, these are getting common. Congratulations on that one too. Great photos!


Thanks!
Victory of Clubman in this pair also becoming a common 

More pics here: https://picasaweb.google.com/baronvondron/OrientStarWZ0031DS


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it me or do Japanese auto-chrono prices far exceed the Swiss?


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

Kinda late, but is there a silver bezel version exists? I didn't like the black top.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

cbaytan said:


> Kinda late, but is there a silver bezel version exists? I didn't like the black top.


No, you have a choice of black, light blue or white. The light blue has no been discontinued. Can't say i have seen many Orient Stars with a silver dial. 










Pic borrowed from Watch Tanaka


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

kew said:


> No, you have a choice of black, light blue or white. The light blue has no been discontinued. Can't say i have seen many Orient Stars with a silver dial.


I meant the bezel, bezel's top, where the numbers sit. (where the tachymeter and stuff reads)


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

cbaytan said:


> I meant the bezel, bezel's top, where the numbers sit. (where the tachymeter and stuff reads)


My fault, I didn't read your post properly. No, the bezel is the same throughout the model range.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

BTW, is this the only Orient chronograph exists/available?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

cbaytan said:


> BTW, is this the only Orient chronograph exists/available?


It's an Orient Star. Its the only mechanical model but there are plenty of quartz chronos in the Orient range.


----------



## McFly (Nov 14, 2011)

Your pictures are amazing!


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, I really love the color of the light blue dial!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

beuatiful!!

I wish they did a cheap version!!


----------

